# Need Vizsla Field/Hunt Trainer in Indiana area



## Indydogs (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in desperate need of an experienced trainer for my Vizsla in the Midwest/Indiana. It has been suggested that a field/gun dog trainer might be the only remaining solution after 5 unsuccessful attempts by pros to train him outside.

We adopted him 6 years ago as a 1-2 year old abused rescue dog. He is great in the house- crate trained, obedient with a great disposition. He has been through 5 trainers trying to get him under control outside on a lead.

Outside, he is in a constant state of high alert. Even with a nose lead or harness, he constantly points then lunges after (and very often catches) birds, mice, turtles, gophers, fish, snails, frogs, and waterfowl. Squirrels and rabbits within his line of sight are a catastrophe for anyone on the other end of the lead. The dogs nose twitches, his forehead wrinkles and ears shoot forward and he's off. He will not take food treats outside (although he is a voracious scrounge indoors) and while I can get him to sit and stay outside, he begins to quiver and shake when forced to do so.

The last trainer suggested I try someone with gun dog experience as he seems to have been trained early as a hunter.

We have another 6 year old well behaved Vizsla we trained from a puppy and he is great- so we know it is not us. 

If anyone has any suggestions on a trainer who has experience training extremely hard core hunting Vizslas, I'd greatly appreciate a recommendation. I think he would be a lot happier if he could learn to chill out or if we could take him out in the field and let him burn off some steam.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Many of the best Field trainers are currently at Summer Camps. The closest one to you that I think of is Diane and Chuck Vater - they are at camp in the Michigan U.P.

Brian Gingrich is from the Illinois area - he's currently at Summer Camp in North Dakota.

If you went South - Maurice Lindley is in Piedmont, North Carolina.

Ken


----------



## Indydogs (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks a million, Ken.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken glad your back & intact ! - ? last year in the UP PIKE gets 2 grouse & 20+ woodcock + 1 moose - R there moose aversion training courses ? did get my attention ! sad but true they R big - LOL - did not shoot moose - 20ga just 2 small


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So good to hear that the breed is alive and well!!!  I hope you can sort out someone who knows to help soon. Have you thought about taking up hunting????


----------

